# Ideas for a secret door?



## timbo59 (Mar 16, 2010)

We have a closet space in a secondary foyer towards the back of the house we're rehabbing that would lend itself well to storing valuables and personal items secretly. The area already has a ton of storage space, so the closet wouldn't be missed, and the way it's situated it would take someone with a keen eye (from an adjoining bathroom) to tell that a closet-sized area exists there. I don't think anyone breaking in for a quick smash and grab would bother walking round with a tape measure looking for secret storage areas!

Question is, how do I conceal it? I've thought about putting a shelf unit in place over the opening, and figuring out a way to hinge it from the back that would swing it out over the front edge of the opening - any ideas? 

The other alternative is to mount the shelf unit on sliding drawer rails and turn the closet into a king-size pantry unit.

The other point I have to address is how to lock it in place. Magnets would give a reasonably solid lock, requiring only a mild pull to disengage. Or is there another way?


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

cruise the internet. There are a couple business that so these as a specialty. You can see how a lot of them are constructed by the pics.

http://www.google.com/search?rlz=1C1_____enUS387US387&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=secret+doorways
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...den+doorway&aq=f&aqi=g2g-m3g-sv1g-v4&aql=&oq=

I don't know this guy but just clicked on his site. He has several types shown.

http://bretthomeremodeling.com/doors.htm

for latches, a magnetic or something such as this

http://www.dlawlesshardware.com/sobrbacalq.html

or this

http://www.greenboatstuff.com/seadogbrstca.html?productid=seadogbrstca&channelid=FROOG

or if you are creative, you can use an electrically activated latch with a hidden switch


----------



## timbo59 (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks Nap, I'll check into it. Much appreciated.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 27, 2011)

here is a door from LumberJocks.com 
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/12718

the woodworker posted some tips re: the door


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Great links nap & MsDebbieP.


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

Here's a sweet idea for a secret latch.

Use a solenoid for the bolt. One that's normally "out" that retracts when it's energized. Or maybe two of them for a full sized door.

Put two nail heads closely spaced some place inconspicuous. Solder the wires for the solenoid to the burried ends of the nails. Touch a 9v battery to the nail heads to energize the solenoid.

My HS physics teacher described it. No one would _ever _figure it out.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Here's a thread on this forum that you may be interested in reading about this subject:

http://www.diychatroom.com/f19/building-secret-compartment-29495/


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

pyper said:


> No one would _ever _figure it out.


I would.... :laughing:

DM


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

DangerMouse said:


> I would.... :laughing:
> 
> DM


They could be two 10 penny nails in a floor joist in the basement, on the other side of the house. You going to go around and randomly connect power to every conducting surface just to see what happens? I might have a plan for that too :whistling2:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm not knocking your idea or anything, it's just that I use solenoids in my trick boxes sometimes as the locking mechanism. It's then up to the person trying to figure it out to decide how to USE the 9v battery/batteries to get it open. They're real brain teasers. Barb can tell you how much fun they are to try to figure out. Po)

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Here's a shot of the B.A.R.B. (Battery Activated Riddle Box) as an example of one of them.

DM


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

DangerMouse said:


> I'm not knocking your idea or anything, it's just that I use solenoids in my trick boxes sometimes as the locking mechanism. It's then up to the person trying to figure it out to decide how to USE the 9v battery/batteries to get it open. They're real brain teasers. Barb can tell you how much fun they are to try to figure out. Po)
> 
> DM


:yes: LOTS of fun! EXTREMELY challenging. Hours and hours (= days) of entertainment. I always look forward to trying a new one. 

I can definitely see how a solenoids could be used to open secret passageways.

Barb


----------



## mem (Dec 15, 2010)

Secret door, eh? While not exactly DIY, this guy's project is really over the top. One of the coolest builds I've seen. His secret door is around page 25.

http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12234

(Oops! Posted this to the wrong thread first)


----------

